# Iam still here !



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am still here it has been busy , the new tank came saturday and the 90gl is gone yesterday , i so want to go get another 40gl , but think i may wait till the pups go to their new homes ,the past 2 nights i didnt have to wake up 5 times ,they are big enough to fend now lol.
But ill have to get another tank soon i have too much LR ,the fish are fine in RM and goby's are finally happy to have sand again!
Tonight i will mix and fill the 40 gl and going to use super bac to cycle it ,and test untill everything looks ok , im a little scared tho not doing a full 4 week cycle ,but i will save the RM water and rock just to be sure as i would hate to loose any fish .
Looks like my next order will be postponed , OMG now that i have tanks with covers i have decided to get a cockatoo ,so when hubby gets over that shock i will place another coral order .
goodness im torn between parrots and corals lmao


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok the day of truth , i have just put in the super bac now lets see if it really works !
Tank is supposed to be cycled in 3 days !
Hey tabitha do you know if constantine rents out antipasta eating fish?
i could use one of those in my 20 gl right about now lol
I really hate using joe's juice

the prizm hang on works like a charm ,i should gwt one for the 20 gl


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

The 40 gl looks awesome today water so perfectly clear i cant believe it .
I will test tonight .
the Red Sea Prizm Skimmer is a charm and i have decided to alter my 20gl and use that skimmer ,with the nano skimmer i have to keep the water below the tank top .So now i cant wait to get another one 
I will have to get one of those (fw) hang on blk thingys too to keep the carbon in ,you know what they are called?
funny i havent a clue about FW tanks lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Super bac has kicked started my cycly on the 40 gl yippie!
Amm 1.0 ppm (good spike)
Rites 0ppm
Rates 0ppm

its better then waiting a week for the amm to spike tho lol
So id have to say worth the 20 bux's.
OMG i hate the waiting3 weeks to go


----------



## quangbui (Apr 12, 2008)

could've just added some dead shrimps whatever in there lol
no matter what you still going to have to wait a month any live rock and sand in there yet?
if not nitrogen cycle won't even finish


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

it takes a week for the amm to spike so i cut it by a week lol
40 lbs rock (think its dead ) after the amm goes down somewhat i have oh about 100 lbs of LR maybe more to stick in ,and about 40 lbs of sand ,aparently the superback is supposed to have the bacteria to complete a full cycle ,as soon as i see amm gone my other Lr goes in ,just a waiting game now , i figure 3 weeks maybe less but then ill wait 3 to 4 days watching levels.ill test later see what we have .
No big deal on a full cycle ,everything looks good in the RM .
My mother in law just offered me a tank today when she saw my tanks .
And we will try a SW planted with seahorses,but will research and get some books for that !
(maybe shes good for something lol)


----------



## quangbui (Apr 12, 2008)

lol
thats good you have all that live rock
and only in a 40g tank too
amazing you won't have much trouble there then


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks , but i hate arranging Rock and i suck at it lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Won't the tank cycle faster with the live rock in it???


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

No the amm will kill what i have live on the rock .
I decided not to cheat and use water from the tank .
I put in a bottle of stuff to kick start the cycle tho and i should have rites tonight or tomorrow .
I figure about a 3 week cycle then i will wait 3 to 5 days testing everyday.
I had great sucess with the 90 gl doing the "cycle" and then never having readings after that .
I cheated on the 20gl ,and got readings so i think it will be best just to cycle any tank i get from now on ! lol
I dont remember you doing a cycle tabitha?You did cycle right ?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

My ammonia never spiked in any of my tanks, even after 3 weeks! Live rock, live sand, live water from friend's tank in 20g. Super live rock, dead sand, new water in BC8, never had an ammonia spike that I ever detected. Go figure! The BC8 is now over a month old...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was going to do that but when i got the tank it had a bad smell ......then i found out the tank was skunked , with a lone clown still alive go figure .
I like the cycle process and gives me time to think how i want it and organize .
My rock is super live too and cant wait to get it in the tank lol.
My mission now is to find and grow copepods ,i figure i need a head start if i want a mandrin .
Did you find any copepods?
I may have to order over the net grrrr.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Actually yes! Reef Aquatica has copepods!

We're also going to buy our black & white ocellaris from them as well. The other place in Oakville was selling them for over $60.00 ea.!!! Reef Aquatica has them for $49.99 each (tank raised which is what we prefer)!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

but thats in the states ? are you having it shipped?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Nope, they're up by the Toronto Zoo, not the states!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

could you please gimme the address and phone , i really have to get copepods and are hard to get !
I have the new sump still and i want a shot at culturing them .
Unless you feel like grabbing me 2 x 15 lol 
but ill call tomorrow and maybe go there if i can get there by bus
oh i see another by appointment only lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG i went to store to buy cyclopeeze (wont mention the store )
But when i looked for them on line i realized they are charging x2 for the product .
So think i will order ours on line from now on !
My amm was 1.0ppm 
rites 0ppm
rates 0ppm 
last night .
im hoping for rites tonight or tomorrow night .
gee i hate waiting!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well maybe this stuff is a quick cycle .
Tonights reading is 0ppm ammonia ...........
No rites ..
i will test again tomorrow and then maybe add my LR and wait and see ...........I have lost my most treasured fish ,1 orange spotted sleeper goby i just found dead    , think i almost cried , no signs of why .
I dont see the other one but i shall look tomorrow , i sure hope they have another nest with eggs lol
My first fish death waaaaa


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I did testing and again 0 for all .
Eariler today my daughter found the other goby dead ......it just so sucks now i could care a less about the other 4 fish (lol) my goby's were my most important fav fish now they are gone , im upset and angry cause i dont know why .
So i moved lots of rock to the 40 gl overflowed it 3x lol i was too preoccupied thinking about my loss .
When i picked up the goby's fav rock , a clutch of eggs ok now im praying i can hatch them ,and desprate for copepods to get the sump going and get them in it .
Least i have food for fry please please let there be fry .
i put them in my mini reef in a nesting box , now i have to move the clown in there so he dont try and eat them lol
Im just so upset my goby's are gone ,i so want to go out and buy 2 more .
But i need to figure out why they are dead.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sorry about your gobys, I know you really liked them. 

I hope your eggs hatch!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear about the loss


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks u 2 !
Think im loosing a new coral ,i have moved it to the 40gl and going to test and waterchange the 20gl.
Hopefully i can save it !
I have decided to get MH and a temp control and a uv sterilizer for the 40 gl .
I think my 20 gl is too small for us and the 40gl is just perfect ,so i think i will be looking into another 40 gl and maybe sell the 20gl ,but ill wait untill we get everything for this 40gl maybe next month .
oh dont worrie for fellow salties it will be cheap , 75 for tank ,lights,skimmer and 20 for the stand ,ill let you know when im ready


----------

